# FS-Getting out of hobby Sale(Canada Day make me an offer)



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a Merlion Emerald Red Tail aro well over 12" with Cert. $500(from Dreamfish Inc.)
have had this fish for a little over a year now and eats everything .....


1x 7" pink tail something or other $35


Also 6x6-8" clown loaches....$100 each or $500 for the group...OBO on the loaches if buying the group....
1x 11" pike $75


Catfish is free with purchase

2x 4" geo winemlleri $15 each

1 x4" hecklli $40
1x unknown geo $35(PENDING)

6x jumbo corys(brochis multiradiatus) $15 each(PENDING)
1x rapheal cat $15
1x sultan pleco $50

IF YOU NEED PICS OF FISH I CAN TEXT ANYWHERE IN CANADA......

all eating NLS, carn sticks,massivore and whatever frozen I throw in the tank.

pick up only PM if interested.
Can send pics by text on request....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another bump........


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump........


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

all those fish and you post a pick of that thing ha ha


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> all those fish and you post a pick of that thing ha ha


fish keepers know what they are....lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey man, are you really quitting this time? If so, hope you will come back one day...

Dino is right! Post some pics of the fish that you are selling. Who cares about the freebie!? Haaha!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

How big is the sultan? I have been wanting one for a while. And what kind of corys are they?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

good luck with the sale


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

What happened to the NGT!?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

NGT is still here just have not listed it or the flagtail yet.....


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

how big the sultan?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat805 said:


> how big the sultan?


3"....................


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I asked that earlier... And what kind of Cory are they?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> I asked that earlier... And what kind of Cory are they?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not sure of there name but they are Jumbo corys from Canadian aquatics


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Hey man, are you really quitting this time? If so, hope you will come back one day...
> 
> Dino is right! Post some pics of the fish that you are selling. Who cares about the freebie!? Haaha!


I will be back one day...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The 'giant cories' are Brochis multiradiatus.

Respectfully,

Stuart



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> The 'giant cories' are Brochis multiradiatus.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> ...


Thank you Stuart.

also added a few pics


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shape on that aro!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> Nice shape on that aro!


Thanks Mike..
I really do not want to give it up but we are selling our townhouse and buying a house where I will start over with DIY 1000+g tank....


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Thanks Mike..
> I really do not want to give it up but we are selling our townhouse and buying a house where I will start over with DIY 1000+g tank....


Awesome! I'm glad you are not completely getting out of the hobby.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump...........................


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another bump all fish must go for tank and equipment tear down..........


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Thanks Mike..
> I really do not want to give it up but we are selling our townhouse and buying a house where I will start over with DIY 1000+g tank....


bump for you, just because of this positive thought


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump....


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Bumping this up . . . Have seen them - very nice and healthy stock!


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

if u ever wanna drop some price on the sultan let me know =)


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Canada Day make me an offer....
if I do not reply your offer was BS......


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

How big is the mystery catfish? Also, did you ever find out what kind it is? I may want it if you are giving it away for free.


----------

